# R.I.P Busby Denniss



## SnakeMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

In Loving memory of Busby Denniss 

Hi I read this post and immediately wanted to let people be aware of my dog Busby whom died a few years ago.

One ordinary night Busby and my other dog at the time called Becky were barking at the front door to be let out. My mum automatically assumed it was because they needed a toilet… therefore let them out. Busby ran immediately to the bottom of the garden (Bare in mind my garden is very long) where as Becky stayed in. After a while my mum couldn’t hear any barking or see Busby but instead heard a huge squelch coming from the bottom of the garden. My mum immediately called my Step Dad and the pair of them went to the bottom of the garden to see what it was, lying on the floor paralyzed was Busby. Beside him was a huge plank of wood we had as we was half way through building a summer house.

To this day we don’t know what happened however we believe that someone has jumped our back garden wall and tried to steal our bikes, saw Busby coming towards him barking didn’t want to get caught so immediately picked up the plank and hit the dog over the head!

We had no other choice but to put him down and to this day I still miss him!

Love you always Busby and you will never be forgotten! please show your grattitude and leave a nice comment!

SnakeMaster (Also Dog Lover)


----------



## SnakeMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

Bump!!!


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

poor little love


----------



## XxkakashixX (Sep 22, 2008)

r.i.p


----------



## SnakeMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you for your sypathy.

He would have appreciated as well.

SnakeMaster


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Aww I'm really sorry to hear that. It's such a shame  
R.I.P. Busby Denniss *xxx*


----------



## SnakeMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

FelixMarmite said:


> Aww I'm really sorry to hear that. It's such a shame
> R.I.P. Busby Denniss *xxx*


Thank you! Good news is we now have 5 shitzu's as we all took the loss a bit too hard lol!


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

sorry for your loss ((hugs))


----------



## Amyboo (Nov 11, 2007)

aww im so sorry. RIP little one. x


----------



## SnakeMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

Thank you everyone really appreciated


----------



## suez (Jul 8, 2007)

aww poor little mite taking care of your property bless RIP


----------



## SnakeMaster (Oct 24, 2008)

suez said:


> aww poor little mite taking care of your property bless RIP


Thank you!


----------

